# Any help.



## connorh333 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know that not every samsung phone is alike some are, i was wondering if anyone had any experience with porting roms to samsung devices. (Specifically Cyanogenmod) Can someone help make this rom boot? It is stuck at the boot logo. Is there anything special you have to do to get it to boot? It is for the stratosphere btw.
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uwjpz41tl3y0917/update-cm-7.1.0-Stratosphere-KANG-0929.zip


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Moved to Statosphere forum, I'm sure you'll have better luck here.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sure he won't, there's already a thread here for it.


----------

